# Any clue?



## badlad53 (Jan 13, 2011)

This grew out of a piece of gnarly old apple tree I have in my big cold tank (with very little light, hard to get a photo). This is a little piece I cut off and placed in the little warm tank with tons of light. The apple tree has been growing in my back yard for at least 100 years. This "stuff" doesnt grow on the tree, only appeared after the wood was submerged, about 1 week after. The one in the big tank is probably about 8 inches long and 3-4 inches wide. It's gorgeous the way it cascades down in whorls (if i was brave id remove it and take a pic).

This sample in the warmer tank looks identical though, other than its smaller and a lighter shade of green. Doesn't seem too happy with all the light actually, the top part is turning brown, but maybe its something else...

The leaves appear to be alternate, and it seems the leaves also make up the stem (if that makes sense... it doesnt have a seperate stem, the leaves are just stacked one atop the other?). 








Oh, this piece is about 1" long

Thanks y'all, I actually love this plant and I'm so happy it appeared, would just love to know what it is! At least what larger family its part of as I'm 99% sure it's not a moss... Though that's what I call it...


----------



## badlad53 (Jan 13, 2011)

So I've been reading and it seems it might be a liverwort, but I can't find an aquatic one that looks anything similar to this. Is it possible for a terrestrial liverwort to grow, even thrive submerged? Its in a 300 gallon cold water aquarium with 1 23w cfl over the entire tank (the tank is being used to overwinter a couple fancy goldfish). No ferts added, no co2 of course... actually the goldfish don't even get fed most of the winter, at least a 70 day diet...

If so I know the PNW has lots of liverworts, and I'm likely even further from an id!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It's hard to say from the pic. Try _Porella pinnata_ L. and see if that looks something like it. It's a native liverwort that can be aquatic/semi-aquatic. I posted emersed and submersed pics in a Plant ID thread awhile back HERE and also posted a pic at the Southern Illinois University "Bryophytes" website.

-Dave


----------



## badlad53 (Jan 13, 2011)

Excellent Dave! That looks a lot like it. Mine appears a little different just the way it grows off the wood, and hangs down in whorls (looks like lacy green ruffles). The up close shot looks exactly the same. I'm gonna try a bit tied riccia style to a rock and see how that works... thanks Dave


----------



## badlad53 (Jan 13, 2011)

Actually I probably don't need to tie it... one thing I like better about this than riccia is it doesn't float. I can't probably just kinda poke it into the substrate. I bet it'll like being further from the light too actually


----------



## badlad53 (Jan 13, 2011)

Actually thanks to you I found it. Porella platyphylla... seems to be pretty common in this area and all the photos look exactly like what I have... seems to weep in whorls in the water and on the trees! Beautiful plant though, and now I wanna set up the 300 gallon to feature it! Just need to experiment with the conditions I likes because one things for sure, ill need to add more light to that tank!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Great! If you get it going really well, post some more pics of it!


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

yes, we do need a photo much closer and better focused.
your photo it looks like a liverwort such as Süßwassertang 
or Pellia which can sag like that in lower light.


----------



## badlad53 (Jan 13, 2011)

Well this bit is sagging under high light (6.8 watts/gallon). The very tips grow up a few mm, but as soon as it reaches a certain length it sags back down again, I think because it does not float... if I drop a bit in the water it sinks like a rock (lol almost). 

So last night I planted bits in the substrate of both tanks, and tied a couple to some sticks in the big dark tank that can be easily removed for photos. Placed one stick directly under the cfl and the other on the opposite end of the tank which is very very dark just to see which one does better. The main bit is almost smack dab in the middle.

Does anyone have any idea how much temperature can factor in? The high light tank is also warmer at 74 F. Though I'm certain it doesn't like the high light as the top bit is almost completely brown (its maybe 3 inches from a very very bright bulb), and the bit that hangs down is doing ok, but seems to grow much slower... just wondering if the temp might have something to do with it as well.

So ill post pics in a couple weeks, have some before shots too...

And now I wanna see what else I can find growin' in the trees around here that might enjoy a long bath! Starting with a little patch of some sort of fissidens (well I'm pretty sure, but won't have access to a microscope for a couple more weeks), and one that id love to see in an aquarium: ladder moss... don't remember the scientific name for that but id be real happy if I could get it to grow submerged...

Yikes this hobby sure does take some twists and turns!


----------

